# Tìm hiểu đàn ông gò má cao mắt sâu là người như thế nào?



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (29/11/21)

Đàn ông gò má cao mắt sâu thường gặp trắc trở trong chuyện sự nghiệp và tình duyên. Ở bài viết này, Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty sẽ làm rõ chủ đề này theo góc nhìn nhân tướng học.
*1. Mắt sâu là gì? Cách nhận biết như thế nào?*
Hốc mắt sâu là tình trạng đôi mắt trũng sâu xuống dưới, mắt bị thụt sâu vào trong và lõm hơn bình thường, có thể kèm theo hiện tượng thâm quầng. Đặc biệt hiện tượng gò má cao mắt sâu thường xuất hiện nhiều ở độ tuổi trung niên ngoài 35 tuổi. Bởi ở độ tuổi này, tình trạng lão hóa ngày càng nặng nề hơn, vùng da mắt vốn dĩ đã nhạy cảm nếu không được chăm sóc kĩ càng sẽ khiến cho gò má cao hốc mắt bị lõm nhiều vào trong.




Tình trạng đôi mắt trũng sâu xuống dưới, mắt bị thụt sâu vào trong​Bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận diện tình trạng hốc mắt sâu thông qua những dấu hiệu sau:

Vùng da dưới mắt bị rỗng, trũng sâu xuống dưới làm lộ dáng nhãn cầu
Gò má nhô cao khiến quầng thâm đen dưới mắt
Vùng da mỏng xuất hiện dấu hiệu nhăn nheo, chảy xệ
Ánh nhìn lờ đờ, mệt mỏi
*2. Đàn ông gò má cao mắt sâu là người như thế nào?*
Theo các nhà nhân tướng học đánh giá, đàn ông sở hữu tướng mắt sâu là những người thông minh nhưng là người có tính cách khá khép kín, đa sầu đa cảm. Họ ít chia sẻ cảm xúc với người khác vì thế mà họ khá cô độc, ít bạn bè. Cuộc đời của họ khá là lận đận, gian khổ. Hầu như họ phải gánh vác hết tất cả mọi chuyện, từ trong đời sống cá nhân cho tới trong công việc.

Trong công việc, đàn ông gò má cao mắt sâu phải có sự cố gắng rất lớn mới đạt được thành công như mong muốn. Tuy nhiên, họ khá thông minh, nhạy bén nên được rất nhiều người nể phục, biết phấn đấu đi lên nên đời sống vật chất của họ cũng không phải nghèo đói. 

Tướng người đàn ông mắt sâu lông mày rậm là tướng của người có tâm tính độc đoán, sống gia trưởng, lòng dạ khó đoán. Tuy nhiên, vận mệnh của họ không sướng là bao, mọi thứ đều phải phấn đấu rất lớn mới được như ý muốn

Về mặt tình cảm, đàn ông gò má cao mắt sâu có tính cách đa nghi và hay  ghen, gia trưởng, bảo thủ, hơi vô tâm, do vậy sau khi kết hôn thì chuyện hôn nhân không yên ấm mà trắc trở thường xuyên mâu thuẫn và tranh cãi, không tiết chế và sửa đổi thì dễ dẫn đến chia ly. 

Mắt sâu là người ít có duyên với con cái, về già phải sống cô đơn. Nhưng nếu lông mày thanh, cung gò má cao nhô lên, não sau gồ lên, chủ nhân vẫn đông con nhiều cháu.

*3. Nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng này*
Dưới đây là nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất khiến gò má cao mắt sâu bao gồm:

Do di truyền: trường hợp này, hốc mắt trũng sâu thường xuất hiện ở người có độ tuổi trẻ, do đặc điểm mô mềm và cấu trúc xương
Do lão hóa: trường hợp này, hốc mắt trũng sâu thường xuất hiện nhiều ở độ tuổi trung niên, do mô mỡ teo đi, da chảy xệ, và cấu trúc xương thay đổi. Do lão hóa, cân cơ nâng mi tách ra khỏi sụn mi gây ra vùng trũng sâu ở hốc mắt, điều này gây sụp mí, dẫn đến thường xuyên phải nhướng mày để mở to mắt, khiến tình trạng trũng sâu thêm nặng hơn.
Do phẫu thuật: có thể là trong quá trình phẫu thuật bác sĩ không có tay nghề cao hoặc sai kỹ thuật dẫn đến gò má cao mắt sâu.




Do lão hóa da theo độ tuổi làm cho hốc mắt trũng sâu​
*4. Cách cải thiện bằng phương pháp tự nhiên*
Nhìn chung thì đàn ông có gò má cao mắt sâu không tốt về vận mệnh, đôi mắt trũng sâu kèm theo nhiều quầng thâm khiến bạn trở nên già trước tuổi và thiếu sức sống. Vì vậy để cải thiện tình trạng trũng sâu ở mắt, các bạn hãy thực hiện một số biện pháp đơn giản tại nhà dưới đây.

Cách 1: Cắt lát mỏng khoai tây sống và đắp lên mắt 1 5 – 20 phút, tuần thực hiện 2 – 3 lần.
Cách 2: Lấy túi trà lọc đã pha đắp lên mắt 10 – 15 phút, tuần thực hiện 2 lần.
Cách 3: Lấy dưa chuột thái lát đắp lên mắt 10 – 20 phút, thực hiện 3 lần/tuần.
Cách 4: Thực hiện cấy mỡ hốc mắt (phương pháp này tương đối tốn kém, cần thực hiện ở các cơ sở uy tín…)
Cách 5: Xây dựng chế độ nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống hợp lý, uống nhiều nước, ngủ đủ 7 – 8 tiếng/ngày, hạn chế thức khuya, giảm căng thẳng…
Nếu có điều kiện thì có thể can thiệp bằng phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ bằng cách bơm mỡ tự thân vào hốc mắt hoặc tiêm filler.

Hy vọng, bài viết Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty đã cung cấp thông tin hữu ích tới bạn đọc, giúp quý bạn có thể xem tướng mắt này của mình hoặc cho người thân của mình. Hotline *0896.042.345* của chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ và giải đáp các thắc mắc của bạn.
*Địa chỉ*:

*Cơ sở 1*: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh

*Cơ sở 2*: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (6/12/21)

Nhưng cá nhân mình thấy ai gò má cao cũng đều không được đẹp khi nhìn, nhưng khi chụp ảnh rất sắc nét nhé


----------

